# Midwest breeders



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Hey all!

I'm hoping to add a german shepherd to my home near the end of this year and was hoping for some breeder recommendations.

I live in Akron, Ohio. So I'm looking around OH, PA, NY, MI, IN. But the closer the better! 

What I'm looking for:
West german showline 
Pet/companion 
Medium drive
No/low prey drive (as I have a cat)
Hopefully less than $2,000 but I know wgsl are usually more than that. 

I don't need a fancy breeder, although I know many that charge a lot is because of what they do with the dogs themselves, such as shows and training and breeding fees. I'm just looking for reputable breeders who don't throw red flags and have healthy dogs. I don't want to accidentally stumble upon a backyard breeder or puppy mill. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! And I'm very new to the breed, so I'm not very knowledgeable but I've been lingering on this website for a few years now trying to gain more knowledge. 

Thanks!!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here are two. I bought mine in Ohio, she is a pure black working line with a great pedigree. The breeder does not have a web page

http://gsdpups4sale.com/

German Shepherd Puppies For Sale - German Shepherd Breeders - Mittelwest German Shepherds

Here is a Facebook page I run

https://www.facebook.com/groups/280366832052632/


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

kr16 - the website you post first has a ton of breeding dogs who are not certified for hips....prelims are just that, not officials....nothing else done with dogs.....just the fact that they seem to have 3 litters at once and don't bother to do offical hips would turn me off BIG TIME


People come here to find responsible breeders....and to find help with dogs who are from irresponisble breeders. .......so identifying red flags helps them understand what constitutes responsible breeding.


Lee


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

kr16- thank you! I'll look into Mittelwest

Wolfstraum- thank you for the insight to the first website. I want a breeder that has healthy dogs, with certified hips/elbows, I just don't know how to accurately read them or how to find out if they do. I'm not good with the terminology and such lol I appreciate you pointing out those red flags


Does anyone have any experience or information on Rheinhardt kennels? Here's the website:

Rheinhardt Kennels

Can you tell me if you see any red flags?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kels1013 said:


> kr16- thank you! I'll look into Mittelwest
> 
> Wolfstraum- thank you for the insight to the first website. I want a breeder that has healthy dogs, with certified hips/elbows, I just don't know how to accurately read them or how to find out if they do. I'm not good with the terminology and such lol I appreciate you pointing out those red flags
> 
> ...


Lots and lots of red flags....

lots of females, lots of litters, imported females just for breeding, nothing done with any of the dogs I looked at.....

Just a business to produce black and red pups for the pet market and overpriced with no credentials on any of the dogs

again - just my take on what they publish.....

Lee


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Thank you so much! I was in contact with them and I'm glad I got that opinion before making any sort of commitment or deposit!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> kr16 - the website you post first has a ton of breeding dogs who are not certified for hips....prelims are just that, not officials....nothing else done with dogs.....just the fact that they seem to have 3 litters at once and don't bother to do offical hips would turn me off BIG TIME
> 
> 
> People come here to find responsible breeders....and to find help with dogs who are from irresponisble breeders. .......so identifying red flags helps them understand what constitutes responsible breeding.
> ...


You sure about that? Kristi Schmidt has a pretty good reputation so I am surprised at what you are saying, so thanks for the info.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

kr16 said:


> You sure about that? Kristi Schmidt has a pretty good reputation so I am surprised at what you are saying, so thanks for the info.


Don't know her - never heard of her....all I can do is look at a website and see what the owner wants seen by the public.....

$2500 for stock coats and $3000!!!!!!!! for long coats??????? From parents who have NO TITLES at all and most only prelim OFAs????????????????? Show x work crosses with neither dog titled or hip certifed - and I won't EVEN talk about the potential for temperament issues~!~!!!! Nice website, sure....pretty pictures.....but you can buy a pup sired by a VA showdog and imported for alot less......a stud dog with NO certification on hips whose dam is FN and her dam NZ and the 3rd dam NZ????? a BREEDING male with that family hip history and she wants 2500-3000 for puppies??????????????? WOW - your idea of reputable or a good breeder and mine are very very very far apart!

She must have a big needlepoint framed in her house of PT Barnum's famous saying!!!!!!


Lee


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

As far as the midwest goes, Mittlewest has very nice dogs. Definitely worth a look. German Shepherd Puppies For Sale - German Shepherd Breeders - Mittelwest German Shepherds 

Two other kennels I highly recommend for WGSL:

Von der Otto in Rockwall, Texas. This is where I got my WGSL from and both Tia and Dan are wonderful people who compete with and show their dogs very often. Von der Otto German Shepherds: Texas Breeders of World Class Pure German Blood Lines 

I would also recommend East Point German Shepherds in SC. Tracy is a great breeder who also competes with and shows her dogs. Has very nice bloodlines and very knowledgable. epgsd

EDIT: Just saw your price point, which means Von der Otto is likely out of the question. They breed incredible dogs, but charge a bit more because of the bloodlines they have. I'd take a look at East Point, really nice dogs and Tracy would likely have something in your price range.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

kels2013....both the above cited breeders have published health testing and titles on their sites.....look at the dogs and take note....a KKL REQUIRES the dog to have passing hips and elbows under German (SV) rules/system....

While the one in Texas looks to be good - the one is SC has the same basic credentials but not using the highest show placing dogs that the Texas one has.....

I don't know or recommend or caution EITHER of these....just looking at websites and comparing what is being presented....these two much much much more what you want to look for....

Lee


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Kels1013 said:


> kr16- thank you! I'll look into Mittelwest
> 
> Wolfstraum- thank you for the insight to the first website. I want a breeder that has healthy dogs, with certified hips/elbows, I just don't know how to accurately read them or how to find out if they do. I'm not good with the terminology and such lol I appreciate you pointing out those red flags
> 
> ...


Mittelwest will NOT be 2,000 or less.


----------



## Kristi Schmidt (May 24, 2017)

_*** Removed by ADMIN *** _ I do prelim exams, which to me are JUST as good as an A stamp done in Germany at 1 year of age. The OFA website even says the prelims are extremely reliable, check it out for yourself. This is my opinion and I will not get into fights with others who differ in their opinions about the x-rays and when they are done. We x-ray our dogs and they have to have good prelims or they are not used. In addition, we do not have tons of dogs as someone has implied, they have no idea what they are talking about! I have posted albums of our dogs as well as other people's dogs who have purchased from us in the past. As far as having 3 litters currently, unfortunately females tend to come into heat at about the same time of year, therefore, we have 3 litters that are fairly close together. 

_ **** Removed by ADMIN ****_

_ADMIN Note: Please check forum rules, ABSOLUTELY no advertising/selling of puppies. Inviting forum members to come "check us out" is advertising, promoting one's kennel._


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your replies! I'm going to check out east point now! 

Wolfstraum- thank you, I will check those out and take note!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Kels1013 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies! I'm going to check out east point now!
> 
> Wolfstraum- thank you, I will check those out and take note!


Awesome! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Well, I put a deposit down for a male pup from East Point! The litter is expected in August! 

Thank you everyone for your help! I am super excited and cannot wait!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kels1013 said:


> Well, I put a deposit down for a male pup from East Point! The litter is expected in August!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help! I am super excited and cannot wait!



I don't see any red flags there.....like I said, I don't know any of these kennels or their dogs - just what they have on their sites.....I do know that even the high end breeders are asking 2500 - 3500 for pups from well credentialed dogs so no point in paying that for a pup from someone who does not follow through and get those x-rays and titles.

Good luck!


Lee


----------



## LAMCK (Dec 19, 2017)

*East point*



Kels1013 said:


> Well, I put a deposit down for a male pup from East Point! The litter is expected in August!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help! I am super excited and cannot wait!


Did something happen with this breeder that it didn't work out?


----------

